# BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. April 2011)

*BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen


----------



## joel3214 (13. April 2011)

*BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Das ist fein 
Blicke im BIOS nicht immer durch


----------



## jobo (13. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Cool, tolles Thema! Kann ich bestimmt noch so einiges lernen, auf dem Gebiet. 
Die werd ich mir dann mal bestellen...


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Das ist fein
> Blicke im BIOS nicht immer durch


 
So gehts mir hin und wieder auch, man lernt eben nie aus


----------



## violinista7000 (13. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Aus der CH kann man nicht vorbestellen... 

Edit:

Es geht doch!


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

endlich mal etwas extrem sinnvolles...gekauft!...
Blick bei vielen Funktionen im Uefi einfach nicht durch!


----------



## koe80 (13. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

bestellt.

darauf hab ich schon so lang gewartet.


----------



## Gnome (13. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Wadd heißt das jetzt, mit der CD kann man auf JEDEM Mainboard das EFI Bios installieren? 

Wie solln das gehn?


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Werd ich auch bestellen.


----------



## hase (14. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Na Klasse. Ich habe mir das normale Heft mit DVD vor drei Tagen an der Tanke gekauft.  Das mit den UEFI hätte mich auch mal interessiert.


----------



## Daniel_M (14. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*



Gnome schrieb:


> Wadd heißt das jetzt, mit der CD kann man auf JEDEM Mainboard das EFI Bios installieren?
> 
> Wie solln das gehn?




Mit der CD kannst du bei sehr vielen Boards das BIOS oder das UEFI (je nachdem, was von dem Board unterstützt wird) auf die aktuelle Version updaten - ohne Windows-Risiko oder DOS-Kenntnisse.





hase schrieb:


> Na Klasse. Ich habe mir das normale Heft mit DVD vor drei Tagen an der Tanke gekauft.  Das mit den UEFI hätte mich auch mal interessiert.


 
Ist doch kein Problem - du hast sicher die aktuelle 05/2011 gekauft, das Premium gibt es aber bei der 06/2011 - die kommt ja, wie im Text geschrieben erst am 04. Mai. Du hast also nichts verpasst.


----------



## hase (14. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Man ich habe EVT: 06.04.-03.05.2011 gelesen und dachte es handelt sich um die Ausgabe 06.  Wer lesen kann ... .


----------



## BikeRider (15. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Könnt auch für mich interessant sein, die Premiumausgabe. 
Hoffe mein Kiosk meines Vertrauens hat das Heft.


----------



## Gnome (15. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Mit der CD kannst du bei sehr vielen Boards das BIOS oder das UEFI (je nachdem, was von dem Board unterstützt wird) auf die aktuelle Version updaten - ohne Windows-Risiko oder DOS-Kenntnisse.


 

Geil!  - Is da zufällig das MSI 790FX-GD70 dabei?


----------



## Dontinarus (15. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen zum UEFI-Anteil.
Wird das ganze oberflächlich behandelt, wir nur gesagt, wie man es bedient und wie es aussieht? Oder wird auch aufgezeigt, wie es unter der Oberfläche arbeitet?
Wird diesmal auch auf die Sicherheitsprobleme eingegangen oder hat die Lobby wieder ordentlich gearbeitet, so dass diese möglichen Probleme wieder totgeschwiegen werden und alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ist?


----------



## Verox (15. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Wenn ich das Miniabo mit der letzen Premium Ausgabe als "Bonus" bestellt habe, bekomme ich dann auch DIESE Premium Ausgabe ?


----------



## Daniel_M (18. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*



Dontinarus schrieb:


> Wird diesmal auch auf die Sicherheitsprobleme eingegangen oder hat die Lobby wieder ordentlich gearbeitet, so dass diese möglichen Probleme wieder totgeschwiegen werden und alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ist?


 

Es gibt einen Exkurs zu den Sicherheitsbedenken bei UEFI.

Welche Lobby? Was hat das mit uns zu tun? Erkläre deinen Satz bitte mal.


----------



## Dontinarus (18. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Welche Lobby? Was hat das mit uns zu tun? Erkläre deinen Satz bitte mal.


 
Eine Lobby bilden erst einmal nur Leute, die sich für die Interessen bestimmter Leute/Gruppen/Firmen einsetzen. Wenn wir uns ansehen, wer Teil des "UEFI Forum"s ist, sehen wir dort u.a. Microsoft, Apple, AMD, Intel und IBM. Von denen dürfte jeder eine eigene Lobby haben und es besteht zumindest die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass auch UEFI selber eine Lobby hat. Eine solche würde dann natürlich, dass sich UEFI durchsetzt und z.B. nicht wegen Sicherheitsproblemen auf der Strecke bleibt.
Das ganze war etwas provokant gemeint. In der Ausgabe 03/2011 hattet ihr vier Seiten/zwei Blätter über das Thema UEFI. In diesen habt ihr UEFI quasi "nur" gelobpreist. Irgendwelche Hinweise auf potentielle Sicherheitsprobleme habe ich vergebens gesucht. Stattdessen habe ich z.B. große, manchmal unscharfe, durchnummeriert aber nicht erklärte Bilder (Seite 86/87; Unschärfe vor allem auf 87) gesehen.


----------



## jobo (25. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Hey, 
sch***e, die Premiumausgabe ist Ausverkauft!! 
Wird es noch ein paar Ausgaben im Shop geben, ich weiß da steht so lange Vorrat reicht aber gibt es vielleicht doch noch die Möglichkeit welche zu bestellen?


----------



## Daniel_M (27. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*



Dontinarus schrieb:


> Das ganze war etwas provokant gemeint.



Ironie:on - Wirklich, das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.   - Ironie: off 



Dontinarus schrieb:


> In der Ausgabe 03/2011 hattet ihr vier Seiten/zwei Blätter über das Thema UEFI. In diesen habt ihr UEFI quasi "nur" gelobpreist. Irgendwelche Hinweise auf potentielle Sicherheitsprobleme habe ich vergebens gesucht.



Selbstverständlich gehen wir in der Premium-Ausgabe auch auf die Sicherheitsbedenken gegenüber UEFI ein.

Für dich zur Info: Zu behaupten, ein unabhängiges Magazin würde zu irgendeiner Lobby gehören und deswegen Infos totschweigen, ist übrigens Rufmord und wird daher von uns sehr ernst genommen. Bitte halte dich mit Aussagen dieser Art zurück, besonders da sie auf jeden Fall rein spekulativ sind.




jobo schrieb:


> Hey,
> sch***e, die Premiumausgabe ist Ausverkauft!!
> Wird es noch ein paar Ausgaben im Shop geben, ich weiß da steht so lange Vorrat reicht aber gibt es vielleicht doch noch die Möglichkeit welche zu bestellen?


 
Die Premium-Ausgabe ist nicht ausverkauft - sie ist ja erst ab nächster Woche Mittwoch verfügbar.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*



jobo schrieb:


> Hey,
> sch***e, die Premiumausgabe ist Ausverkauft!!
> Wird es noch ein paar Ausgaben im Shop geben, ich weiß da steht so lange Vorrat reicht aber gibt es vielleicht doch noch die Möglichkeit welche zu bestellen?


 
Das war ein Bug im System


----------



## xeonsys (27. April 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

ist in der  PCGH 06/2011 auch  der test zu der MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC und der MSI R6970 Lightning (auch mit Twin Frozr III ) enthalten?

mfg xeonsys


----------



## Astimon (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Sind jetzt die Fragen die wir mal zum BIOS/UEFI stellen durften und die ein MSI Mitarbeiter beantworten wollte hier in dem Heft beantwortet?


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*



xeonsys schrieb:


> ist in der  *PCGH 06/2011* auch  der test zu der *MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC* und der *MSI R6970 Lightning* (auch mit Twin Frozr III ) enthalten?
> 
> mfg xeonsys


 TF III----->Nein
Lightning-->JA*








*Top-Technik Award


----------



## Progs-ID (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Heft wird heute gekauft.


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Mein Heft ist noch nicht angekommen... und ich habe von Anfang an bestellt...


----------



## justice (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Wie war das mit Abonnenten zahlen nur 5 Euromit kostenlosem Versand? Mir wurden als Abonnent 9,99 zuzüglich 2 Euro Versand in Rechnung gestellt. In keiner meiner vorbestellten Hefte wurde die korekte Summe verrechnet......
Ich werd nur die 5 Euro bezahlen. Fertig.


----------



## violinista7000 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*



justice schrieb:


> Wie war das mit Abonnenten zahlen nur 5 Euromit kostenlosem Versand? Mir wurden als Abonnent 9,99 zuzüglich 2 Euro Versand in Rechnung gestellt. In keiner meiner vorbestellten Hefte wurde die korekte Summe verrechnet......
> Ich werd nur die 5 Euro bezahlen. Fertig.


 
Diese Geschichte kenne ich sehr gut...

Edit:

Mein Heft ist gerade heute angekommen, und ich muss wieder 9,99 + 3,50 Versand. und ich habe die e-mail Bestätigung wo etwas ganz anderes steht...


----------



## Florian (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Hallo,

Ich war hier im meiner 140.000 Einwohner-Stadt in den letzten Tagen fünf verschiedenen Läden. Entweder waren die Premium-Ausgaben nach 2 Stunden ausverkauft, oder ihr habt vergessen die hier nach Paderborn auszuliefern.

Naja, nun ist zu spät. Jetzt habe ich die normale Ausgabe gekauft. Kriege ich den Premium-Inhalt halt in vier einhalb Jahren wenn er wieder kostenlos als PDF-Archiv zum 15. Geburtstag auf der Heft-DVD ist.


----------



## florian767 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Hi!!

Ich bin neu hier und habe eine Frage zu den Overclocking Profilen auf der aktuellen Premium DVD.

Ich habe das P8P67 Evo, mit der Bios Version 1502.

Kann ich die Version für das P8P67 Pro trotzdem aufspielen??
Ist auch die 1502 und gleich groß sind sie auch??

Weiß das jemand von den Mods??

gruß florian


----------



## florian767 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Kann mir hier niemand helfen?? Oder bin ich im falschen Thread??

gruß florian


----------



## violinista7000 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Du bist hier im falschen Thread.

Hier solltest du gucken, je nach Sokel fürs Anfang. 

Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## jackschubi (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Bekommt man dann beim Miniabo insgesamt 4 Hefte (3 normale + ein Premiumheft) oder ist nur eins der 3 Hefte eine Premium-Ausgabe?


----------



## apostoli (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Hallo, ich hätte ja auch gern die Premium Ausgabe da mich UEFI auch sehr interessiert.
Nun bin ich aber seit Jahren abonnent und habe die normale Ausgabe schon lange im Haus. Jetzt nochmal
10 Euro auszugeben "nur" um das zusatzheftchen zu bekommen -"was mich sehr interessiert"- finde ich das
sehr teuer. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich nur das UEFI Heftchen zu kaufen ??

Gruß Toli


----------



## Alche (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*



apostoli schrieb:


> Hallo, ...


 

Du kannst im Computec Shop die PCGH Premium für 5€ als Abonnent bestellen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIOS-/UEFI-Special in PCGH Premium 06/2011 mit 64 zusätzlichen Seiten und PCGH-BIOS-Update-CD - jetzt vorbestellen*

Bin gespannt wann ich das Heft bekomme, bestellt habe ich am 26.5.


----------

